# Hardware Monitor (MSI BiOS)



## karanza (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello,

I have some questions in regards to the Hardware Monitor which is in the MSI BIOS,  

1. Any changes that I make whether if it's changing the temperatures for CPU/case fans, changing the DC/PWM modes, setting  the speed to full or all cancel,  will the BIOS inform me of these changes I've made?

2.  Does the "All Set Cancel" button actually stop both the case fan and the CPU fan from spinning and why is it useful? I almost clicked on that button because I thought it was the cancel button and by hitting C on my keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was so worried about it, which brings me into my next question.

3. If i do accidentally click on the "All Set Cancel" button or press the  C on my keyboard, will the BIOS  inform me of that change once I close the hardware monitor and  click on the "X" button on the top right of the BIOS? 

Sorry if I'm asking these questions, as I'm starting to worry right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Your help is greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 23, 2019)

Im not sure what board you have but the below should apply if its equal or newer than my Z270.

1.Yes, it will list the changes.
2.No it will not, it will cancel the changes you made since opening hardware monitor.
3.Yes, it will list the speed in %PWM or Volts in DC for each fan before you are able to continue.
Its good to worry.

There is also a setting you can tick called "CPU fan fail detection" which will make sure that even if you turn CPU fan off, the fan will spin at default speeds regardless.


----------



## karanza (Apr 23, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Im not sure what board you have but the below should apply if its equal or newer than my Z270.
> 
> 1.Yes, it will list the changes.
> 2.No it will not, it will cancel the changes you made since opening hardware monitor.
> ...


 Thank you so much! I have a MSI Z270 gaming x pro carbon Motherboard, I'm assuming the BIOS is the same thing as yours


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 23, 2019)

Yes I have the exact same board. For peace of mind you could always run Hwmonitor to check temperatures while actually using the pc.


----------



## karanza (Apr 23, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Im not sure what board you have but the below should apply if its equal or newer than my Z270.
> 
> 1.Yes, it will list the changes.
> 2.No it will not, it will cancel the changes you made since opening hardware monitor.
> ...


 I have other questions which I have forgotten to ask earlier:

Does the "All Set Default" revert the settings for both CPU/System fans, specifically for things such as PWM/DC tick boxes, the fan temperature dot graph, CPU step up/down times,  smart Fan Mode,  and the settings for both the  CPU/System boxes which are under the "Temperature" section? 

Also, on the left side where it says "CPU" and "System" under "Temperatures when you tick either of those boxes is it the same thing as clicking on those tabs on the top where it shows you the graph and the temps or is it totally separate and does something different?  I happen to find this confusing because when i clicked on either the SYS fan 3 or 4, I could still tick both the CPU and System boxes which was where all of the confusion started taking place because  at first I thought both the CPU and System boxes were part of the System 3 and 4 tabs. Lastly, the confusion applied when I ticked the CPU box as well.

In  Hardware Monitor the only options i have are CPU 1, System 3, and System 4. Everything else is blank. I hope my questions make sense, please let me know if I should elaborate on any of my questions. Again, Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 23, 2019)

I dont actually use smart fan control on my sys fans, so i never use those options.  I have my two intake fans locked at 50%PWM. Exhaust fan locked at 45%PWM. CPU fan is on smart fan control and is set to aggressively make sure cpu does not rise above 60 degrees C. I have the CPU box ticked always as system temp is always very low. The default options are far too aggressive and loud for my liking, as I opted for high rpm fans should I feel the need to OC for any reason.
Edit: I wouldnt worry so much, its a good board to experiment with in my opinion. In the third image there is a setting, which if you leave enabled, will protect the CPU if temps get too high. Ive had cheap boards in the past where you worry that changing settings might break something. This is NOT one of those boards.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 23, 2019)

A little off thread but


Mac2580 said:


> CPU fan is on smart fan control and is set to aggressively make sure cpu does not rise above 60 degrees C.



Well your CPU reached 64 degrees here @ 20 ambient: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gta-v-with-new-cpu-cooler.254177/post-4030528

I think you will have a hard time to keep that i7 7700K even below 70 degrees during summer with that 212evo.
I know because I used to have a 212 evo with i7 6700k, they run hot with this cooler especially during summer and I'm not even talking about overclocking with this cooler.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 23, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> I dont actually use smart fan control on my sys fans, so i never use those options.  I have my two intake fans locked at 50%PWM. Exhaust fan locked at 45%PWM. CPU fan is on smart fan control and is set to aggressively make sure cpu does not rise above 60 degrees C. I have the CPU box ticked always as system temp is always very low. The default options are far too aggressive and loud for my liking, as I opted for high rpm fans should I feel the need to OC for any reason.
> Edit: I wouldnt worry so much, its a good board to experiment with in my opinion. In the third image there is a setting, which if you leave enabled, will protect the CPU if temps get too high. Ive had cheap boards in the past where you worry that changing settings might break something. This is NOT one of those boards.



Sidenote:
There should be a screenshot utility in the UEFI. Just get a FAT32 formatted flash drive and plug it in when you boot.


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 23, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> A little off thread but
> 
> 
> Well your CPU reached 64 degrees here @ 20 ambient: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gta-v-with-new-cpu-cooler.254177/post-4030528
> ...



Yeah I agree, it is summer though, and im running auto volts. As you can see my C states are off and voltage is set to Auto. I would definitely not run a 24/7 OC with this cooler for sure as the heatsink simply isnt large enough. Voltage can be dropped to save some heat, but unfortunately with the Optane memory that I use, the lifespan is reduced greatly by any unexpected shutdown. It really depennds on the type of person you are, the truth is that I can run 5Ghz with fans maxed and voltage locked, with 12 degrees to spare, but this involves noise and temperatures which are too high for my liking.


----------

